# Custom Floats For Centerpin Fishing



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anyone on here make there own custom floats out of balsa wood on a wood lathe or drill press for Centerpin fishing , I notice the last few times I used my centerpin on the Grand River , that my floats were not bouyant or large enough for a good centerpin drift , and they were harder to see once down stream , I think my floats would work great if they were a little bit bigger and wider , that way they would catch more of the water and help pull the line off the reel easier , I currently use blackbirds and drennans and they are more of a low profile float . but I see people are starting to make there own custom floats for pinning , I would like to learn how to turn a few floats out for myself , or does any stores in the cleveland area sell custom floats or have alot of different floats for Centerpin fishing 
something like this 



Or If anyone turns there own floats maybe we could swap some flies for floats ???
Thanks for any help
Fish On


----------

